# Sites and MH friendly parking



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks to a recommendation from a member I went to the Tudor arms site near Slimbridge-excellent will defintely use it again.
We then travelled on to South Wales we stayed at The Waun Wyllt (pronounced ' wine wilth') near Llanelli, it is listed in the Caravan Club book.
The site is a 5 unit cl, £7pn, with hook ups and the pub does meals and also has a very nice B&B facility.
We found maybe the bargain of the year at Tenby. At Salterns Park and Ride we found a car park with no height barriers and all day parking for £1.00 but the best part is the bus into town is FREE until the end of August-other towns take note.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bigfoot,
If you come near Norwich there are 6 park and ride sites around the City. Park after 1230 and £1 is the fare for up to 5 adults and 7 in total on the one fare. None have height barriers.
http://www.help2park.com/norwich/text.htm

Malc


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi bigfoot could you let me in on the site near slimbridge as we are planning to go there soon for the weekend and how close is it to slimbridge? Thanks


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Very close is the answer Mike, you go up the road to Slimbridge and just before the canal you will see the site on the left hand side. And I guess the actual bird mecca is about a mile or so, certinally very walkable as I have done it 8)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Helen. Spot on with directions. Slimbridge is about a 10 minute leisurely walk.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

OOPS sorry pardon forgot the include their web address, you can book online.
http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/


----------

